
Show HN: PhoneNumberKit – a Swift take on libphonenumber - marmelroy
http://github.com/marmelroy/phonenumberkit
======
marmelroy
Just pushed the first release of my new project - PhoneNumberKit.

The idea was to write a Swift take on Google's libphonenumber - not a direct
port but a smaller, lighter and Swift-ier framework that still uses
libphonenumber's best-in-class metadata and regular expressions.

It's still a work in progress and feedback and ideas for improvement are
welcome.

~~~
Albright
Hey, good work! I've never had to work with phone numbers in a mobile app, but
I have with web development, and so many people do it just so, so wrong. I
like what I'm seeing here, and will definitely keep it in mind should I ever
have need of something like this.

